# failed to start `/usr/sbin/openvpn'

## knedle

I've tried to install and run openvpn, done everything as it was describet in gentoo wiki, but every time, I try to start it, I get following message:

```

/etc/init.d/openvpn start

* Starting openvpn...

* start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/openvpn'

* Check your logs to see why startup failed                               [ !! ]

* ERROR: openvpn failed to start

```

I tried to look for log files in /var/log, but there were no files related to openvpn, I've also checked if /usr/sbin/openvpn exists and it does, so I really don't know why it doesn't want to start.

Do you have any ideas?

So far I tried to emerge 2.0.6 and 2.1_rc20.[/url]

----------

## malern

 *knedle wrote:*   

> I tried to look for log files in /var/log, but there were no files related to openvpn

 

If there are no openvpn specific log files, then check /var/log/messages instead.

----------

## rauz

i got the same error. 

Can anyone help me get futher?

Thanks.

----------

## Princess Nell

You can define a log file in your server.conf, e.g.

```

log-append  /var/log/openvpn.log

```

----------

## rauz

 *Princess Nell wrote:*   

> You can define a log file in your server.conf, e.g.
> 
> ```
> 
> log-append  /var/log/openvpn.log
> ...

 

That solved the problem. 

Thanks.

----------

## redarrow

Many thanks.

I found a tipe error I didn't see in /var/log/messages with the "log-append  /var/log/openvpn.log" option.

----------

